# Europa Report



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Has any once seen this flick? Is it worth a rental or is it good enough to purchase?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw it on the rack too, and I had never heard of it. Looked interesting, do hopefully someone responds who saw it...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll probably be watching it this weekend so I'll let you know - I am going in with pretty low expectations though!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I watched it last night and it was better than I expected. I wouldn't recommend a purchase but if you're a fan of Sci-Fi it makes a good rental. The visuals were pretty good for what I assume to be a low budget film and it will give your subwoofer a workout.

Beware that the first 20 minutes or so are very slow but hang in there, it does get better. I could make comparisons to other films but I think it would be best if you went into it blind. If you do end up watching it let us know what you think.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Infrasonic said:


> I watched it last night and it was better than I expected. I wouldn't recommend a purchase but if you're a fan of Sci-Fi it makes a good rental. The visuals were pretty good for what I assume to be a low budget film and it will give your subwoofer a workout.
> 
> Beware that the first 20 minutes or so are very slow but hang in there, it does get better. I could make comparisons to other films but I think it would be best if you went into it blind. If you do end up watching it let us know what you think.


I'll rent it. I'm curious about this film.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I watched it night before last. I seldom get tired of a sci-fi movie, but I tried to keep in mind the warning about the first 20 minutes being slow. Boy was it slow, and never too off for me (pardon the pun). My recommendation is a pass.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I watched this the other night and recommend it, just be aware the first 20 minutes or so are dreadfully slow as mentioned but it does pick up. Surprisingly, the bad language isn't overly used as it could have been during some of the "more" intense scenes. A buy? Probably not, but definitely a good rental.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I guess I liked this movie more than you guys. It grabbed me right from the start. I was expecting the first 20 minutes to be 2001 A Space Odyssey slow but it wasn't that bad. If you're looking for something different give it a go. And yeah there were some decent bass scenes too. :hsd:


----------

